# Old Mill Stove



## rickytim (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello,
I just acquired this old mill stove from a friend of mine.  He told me its a wood/coal stove.  I can see that it could burn wood but not sure with coal.  There is a grate in the firebox but it seems like its fixed and can not be moved.  Just wondering if anyone might of used this stove with coal and how they removed ash from the coal bed?  I tried researching this on the forum but I can not find a stove like this one.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2015)

Agreed, this particular model doesn't seem to be set up for coal burning. There are no shaker grates or lower air supply. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/old-mill-stoves/


----------



## rickytim (Aug 24, 2015)

I should of posted another picture.  But there is a bottom door on the left with a air adjustment.


----------



## paul t (Oct 9, 2015)

rickytim said:


> View attachment 160823
> View attachment 160824
> 
> 
> ...


I have an om 80 old mill wood stove and my fire box pulls up and out but its tricky and heavy and you dont want to drop it .my grate for coal sits under the fire box on metal legs , but im not sure if the legs are original as the stove was my father from 1978 he may have changed it if his parts wore out and for wood i have a metal plate that sides into the bottom of the firebox theres a slot on each side of the bottom of the firebox . i dont burn much coal ( i have but when it 20 out i want it to stay lit ) so i stay with wood its easier for me anyways , the grate you  showed in the photo looks like my coal grate somewhat , if you cant get the grate out or its fixed ( which might make sense ) when you think about it , get and cut a metal plate and lay it on the coal grate to burn wood ,if you dont cover that coal grate the wood will burn to fast because its getting 100 percent of air , if you cut a piece of metal stock to put over the coal grate leave it about a half inch short on the left and right side for air and cleaning , i pull my ash out that way by opening my side door on the left side of the stove


----------



## rickytim (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Paul,
Does your model have a air control on the ash door?  Mine does so if I keep that closed when burning wood I don't think that much air will get in from the bottom.  But I do have a sheet of 1/4 steel I can use to experiment with covering the grate.


----------



## paul t (Oct 16, 2015)

rickytim said:


> Thanks Paul,
> Does your model have a air control on the ash door?  Mine does so if I keep that closed when burning wood I don't think that much air will get in from the bottom.  But I do have a sheet of 1/4 steel I can use to experiment with covering the grate.


I have the side door vent , I use that for air , one of my front door threaded vent posts is bent and hard to turn , years of heat I think . The plate should work , I need a new fire box for my stove , mine is cracked and I'm having a hard time finding anything about it


----------



## rickytim (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I am going to take your advice and make a plate and put it on the grate.  I used the stove for the past few days and even with only one vent cracked open it still seems like its drafting pulling a air from some where else.  Also seems a lot of the coals are dropping because of the grate.  I was also thinking instead of using the 1/4 plate steel on the grate I wonder if fire brick would work better?


----------



## paul t (Oct 24, 2015)

rickytim said:


> I think I am going to take your advice and make a plate and put it on the grate.  I used the stove for the past few days and even with only one vent cracked open it still seems like its drafting pulling a air from some where else.  Also seems a lot of the coals are dropping because of the grate.  I was also thinking instead of using the 1/4 plate steel on the grate I wonder if fire brick would work better?


Rickytim email me at anntisipation@yahoo.com I got some questions about Ur stove and mine


----------



## rickytim (Oct 28, 2015)

Just an update on this stove.  This weekend I cut a steel 1/4 plate to put on top of the current grate in this stove.  It did make a big improvement with the fire lasting longer and cutting back on some of the draft.  Also its nice to wake up to a bed a coals still in the fire box!


----------

